# Thick snot like cervical mucus with mirena IUD?



## BrittBS

Hi guys! I havent been on here in a while! Ashlyn will be a year old in a week! Wow how time flies! Anyway, i had the mirena IUD put in on december 2008. I've had problems with it from the get go, making me think maybe my doctor put it in wrong or something. Well, today I went to the bathroom and I had a lot of thick snot like yellowish green stretchy cervical mucus, no odor or anything like that though. So that means I'm on my most fertile day right? Ummmm, I'm worried! I shouldnt be having fertile days should I? The mirena is supposed to be releasing hormones to trick my body into thinking I'm pregnant so i shouldnt be having this fertile CM right? Am i crazy or should I call the doctor?


----------



## plutosblue

I would call the doctor as precaution, anything too yellowish/green coming out from there is not normal.. :blush: Always check if unsure and they can always do a routine check up, better safe then sorry, if it doesn't feel right then often it is because it isn't right. 

When I was on the pill I still used to get the fertile C/M :shrug: saying that I have never had the Mirena so I can't say whether it is the same with that form of contraception.

Hope this helps...


----------

